# A question for you kitless folks..



## johnspensandmore (Jun 14, 2010)

How do you cut the threads on your caps and couplers? Thanks in advance!

http://www.johnspensandmore.com


----------



## David M (Jun 14, 2010)

have done a few with tap and die ( the right ones are pricy - 3ed starter and some odd sizes). you can cheat sometimes using old parts , cutting them to size then gluing them in .


----------



## handplane (Jun 15, 2010)

Lots of patience.  It's just like taping anything else, it takes a lot of practice.

Use the search for this forum and you will find a lot of threads on threading.  You may need to change some things in your user cp to see all the past pages.  If you are using the defaults it only shows a couple of pages in this section.  A lot of goo information is on the first few pages from several years ago.  Iv' spent a lot of time looking through all of them and learned a lot doing it.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

Our resident threading master, Steven (Skiprat), has written several very informative threads on the subject... If you look at his past posts, you will find lots of info!unfortunately (for me anyway) reading about it is MUCH simpler than doing it!


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 15, 2010)

metal lathe
no need to buy expensive multi-lead taps and dies.
can work on any size pen diameter
there is a learning curve, but when you get to the top you can see the light....

then you want to CNC it.


----------



## btboone (Jun 15, 2010)

You input your thread major diameter, pitch, and how many starts, then press the button.  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 15, 2010)

> You input your thread major diameter, pitch, and how many starts, then press the button


Mr. Fancy lathe your not allowed to answer anymore:biggrin:!


----------



## glycerine (Jun 15, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> Mr. Fancy, lathe your not allowed to answer anymore:biggrin:!


 
Yeah, maybe we should rephrase the question...

"For those of us that are less fortunate, How do you cut the threads on your caps and couplers?"


----------



## btboone (Jun 15, 2010)

The cheapie metal lathes can do threads.  Not quite as simple as pushing the button, but it works.  You can make a tap for the internal stuff if you're not comfortable doing internal threads.  Just buy some drill rod from a place like MSC to the diameter you need and cut threads on it.  Relieve them by using an abrasive cutting disc and cutting lines along the length of it.  They don't have to be even or pretty; just some place for the chips to go while tapping.  It works best to tap the plastic while it's still full diameter and turn the outside afterward.  It helps to make a plastic plug that threads in to the pen cap threads and has a 60 degree centerdrilled hole for a live center.  This keeps the thin plastic cap from exploding under the pressure of the tailstock.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks to all for your excellent info!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

If you just want to play a little you can buy a HF tap and die set to cut basic threads . 3/8"X24 tpi works for sections and a 1/2"X20 tpi\will work for the cap to body . If you like kitless work you can always have custom taps and dies made , or get a metal lathe and make them yourself . It's expensive but if you can find the right market and you can build nice enough pens you could make that money back quickly .


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 16, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> If you just want to play a little you can buy a HF tap and die set to cut basic threads . 3/8"X24 tpi works for sections and a 1/2"X20 tpi\will work for the cap to body . If you like kitless work you can always have custom taps and dies made , or get a metal lathe and make them yourself . It's expensive but if you can find the right market and you can build nice enough pens you could make that money back quickly .



Butch, I am having a dumb moment, what do you mean by the "sections"...my grandfather just sent me a HF T & D set so I am curious about this.

Thanks,


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2010)

The "Front section or Section" refers to the nib/feed in the holder and grip parts of a fountain pen or rollerball refill cover parts .


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ahhh gotcha.  Thanks:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 23, 2010)

btboone said:


> You input your thread major diameter, pitch, and how many starts, then press the button.  :biggrin::tongue:



Bruce,
I like that idea, but if only it was that simple.......One day.  I haven't tried threading on the mini yet.  Soon I think.


----------

